# Valentines Weekend Smoke!



## pignit (Feb 15, 2009)

One of the things that came off of the smoker this weekend were the bacon wrapped shrimp. Cowgirls looked so good I had to try them. These things are shweeeeet. Wanted to show our Valentines Day Supper that went with it. (I also smoked 3 stramis, 2 butts, and a pork siloin roast)































This Seared Ahi Tuna was out of this world Shweeeeeeet!


----------



## smokeguy (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow!  I wouldn't know what to try first!


----------



## gatorscott (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow!!! That looks fine right there. Looks like ya'll had a seafood free-for-all last night too!!!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 15, 2009)

Dang,

I see why you were stuffed.  VERY NICE Points .


----------



## bassman (Feb 15, 2009)

Good looking spread!  Where's my fork?


----------



## ronp (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow what a feast. Great presentation.


----------



## gotoleep (Feb 15, 2009)

Pig ... awesome looking spread ... going to have to do the tuna. points from me too.


----------



## darrin (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice!!!


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 15, 2009)

Ah yeah... the banquet of my eyes! Congrats on a great smoke and Q too! Points to you my friend.


----------



## doctor phreak (Feb 15, 2009)

very very nice...i bet your luv one was floored at the feast you prepared...points...


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 15, 2009)

Dang Dave!! Looks wonderful! What a feast.... Glad you liked the shrimp too.


----------



## graybeard (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm impressed! The shrimp and bacon is on my To Do List.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





beard


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 16, 2009)

WOW what a feast


----------



## rsands (Feb 16, 2009)

WOW!!! Someone delete this thread before all the wives/girlfriends see it! Great job dude, points from me as well.


----------

